# Breeding Tracking Software



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

I'm looking for some software to help me track a breeding operation. Features would include information about acquisitions and, brood size and date, crosses, disposition of brood stock and lots of other parameters I don't know I want to keep but will find invaluable. Anyone have any idea on where I might something along these lines?


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

You might make a crude journal using Excell?


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

I am using Excel now, but I know someone out there has some type of software. Just need to find it


----------

